# Muscadine jelly



## Kfd518 (Jul 13, 2014)

Not quite gardening or farming, growing naturally here on the place. Very nicely producing muscadine grape vine. Blows Concord grape jelly away if you ask me!


----------



## TPA (Dec 7, 2014)

I have muscadine vines everywhere, but none ever produce. What's the secret?


----------



## Kfd518 (Dec 7, 2014)

The one here produces like crazy' ever try cutting yours back pretty well? Might coax it into putting out some grapes....


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Dec 9, 2014)

We have those grape vines all over the place in our part of Texas as well. My grandmother used to make them into jelly too..Good stuff!! We also have wild blackberries on almost every fence, now those are good with preserves if you don't mind all the seeds.


----------



## Kfd518 (Dec 11, 2014)

Blackberry preserves is amazing, seeds never have bothered me really. Have several vines here only on producing right now need to trim back the rest.


----------

